# TifTuf Bermuda!



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Really excited about my TifTuf choice. It was laid last May. I was wondering how it was going to come up with the amount of trees I have but I'd say good so far. The brown spot in the pic is a tree I recently removed.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Beautiful grass, I'm about to order some in a month or so. Any update on your grass would be great! Maybe even a pic or two!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to the party.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Love my tiftuf. Has been great thus far. Curious how well it will do cut short for me this year


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

How low is everyone keeping their tiff tuff?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

burnhagw said:


> How low is everyone keeping their tiff tuff?


I'm at around .6 inches currently. Not sure how well it'll look at that height but giving it a shot.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > How low is everyone keeping their tiff tuff?
> ...


I just mowed to 1/2" and looks good, and I want to keep it at 1/2" but I'm worried the brown will always show all season. Or if fertilizing it will force more green than brown?


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

burnhagw said:


> I just mowed to 1/2" and looks good, and I want to keep it at 1/2" but...


To keep your Bermuda at any particular HOC, you should include a regularly-scheduled verticut/de-thatch because the grass grows vertically and horizontally. It's this horizontal growth that makes Bermuda a rapid healer.

The lawn looks good. I'm curious how it'll do long term, shade-wise.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

LoCutt said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > I just mowed to 1/2" and looks good, and I want to keep it at 1/2" but...
> ...


I was looking into the sun joe dethatcher. My bermuda sod was layed last July. Is it too late to de-thatch, or would you still recommend it for me? Verticut/de-thatch helps with eliminating the brown?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

burnhagw said:


> LoCutt said:
> 
> 
> > burnhagw said:
> ...


Not to hijack the great looking lawn of the OP, but it's highly unlikely you need to dethatch with sod laid in July unless you really forced the Nitrogen and didn't pick up a single clipping.

You need to scalp lower likely, but make your own thread and post some pictures. The above lawn hasn't a hint of brown in it, but appears it's cut much higher than your 1/2in.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > LoCutt said:
> ...


Yeah, sorry, didn't mean to hijack and confuse people! Will do another thread.


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Krs1 said:


> Beautiful grass, I'm about to order some in a month or so. Any update on your grass would be great! Maybe even a pic or two!


It's awesome. I have Tif419 in the front and it took about a month longer to come out of dormancy. It's night and day difference in how they look.


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > LoCutt said:
> ...


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I put Tiftuf down May of last year. I kept it at 1" all summer mainly because an injury sidelined me and I couldn't level before the season was over. I scalped, dethatched, verticut and core aerated three weeks ago. It was pretty aggressive and I had just dirt after I was done. The lawn recovered nicely and I've been keeping it at 1/2" prior to leveling in a couple of weeks.

My plan is to scalp at 1/4" a couple of days prior to leveling then letting it grow back out to 1/2 - 5/8 where I plan to keep it.

It looks great so far. A few thin spots in the middle of the yard, but considering I had dirt three weeks ago, not bad.

After cutting today.


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

That looks awesome! I want to buy a reel soon. Can't make my mind up on what to buy. Obviously, I wont reel the entire property (3 acres) but I do want my interior back yard to loojk like yours.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> You need to scalp lower likely, ...


Not to be argumentative, but scalping "lower" does a poor job of removing excess stolons. Part of the problem that verticut/dethatch/grooming solves is reducing the crown to root volume ratio. Most mowers are going to ride on top of these stolons, thus the reel can't remove them. The stolons keep fertilizer and water from getting into the soil, and increases the likelihood of fungus. The grass loses its vigor.

When I was a kid and required to mow the lawn by my dad, I always wondered why our lawn would turn brown after I mowed in the summer. The thatch rose to meet me...

My intent was to suggest that just as mowing on a regular basis is necessary for a top-notch lawn, so is verticut/dethatch/grooming. If you want to play a mean game of croquet on your lawn, it's even more important.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

That looks terrific my friend! We have Tif tuf as well....but in the upstate and can't seem to break out the 70s yet so the grass can't really get happy yet.


----------



## CyberGolfer (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks great! Finally getting to over 80 here in Atlanta area next weekend.
Question---How did you keep your neighbors grass from encroaching on yours? Was the TifTuf "stronger"?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@CyberGolfer i am not sure who the question was directed towards, however for me I set my edger as deep as it will go and run it between my lawn and the neighbors. I am not sure that really works but my theory is by cutting any stolons or rhizomes a border is created and the grasses can't creep into my lawn. One neighbor has St Aug and the other Centipede. Bermuda grows more aggressively than both so that helps as well.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@CyberGolfer i am not sure who the question was directed towards, however for me I set my edger as deep as it will go and run it between my lawn and the neighbors. I am not sure that really works but my theory is by cutting any stolons or rhizomes a border is created and the grasses can't creep into my lawn. One neighbor has St Aug and the other Centipede. Bermuda grows more aggressively than both so that helps as well.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

LoCutt said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > You need to scalp lower likely, ...
> ...


Sure... but to "not be argumentative", the guy I was talking to had sod laid in July and asking how to go lower. It's rather unlikely he needs to dethatch, verticut and all of that with sod that in NC likely had 3-4 months of decent/prime growing season.

I don't dispute the need to do it, especially if youve been keeping it low with good cultural practices.

Generally a solid scalp helps more than not, and when it doesn't it's obvious looking at the spider web of stolons.


----------



## CyberGolfer (Mar 10, 2020)

@Topcat Thank you. Response from anyone appreciated! Just renovating my yard. Neighbor's yards surrounding me are c/ bermuda cut at 3" and I'm leveling, changing bermuda, etc. and going low. Thank you again.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Not to be argumentative...

Perhaps I should have read the OP's statement more carefully. With 4 or 5 growing months, it is unlikely the grass needed verticut.

As a general rule, I find that many people do not think of verticut in terms of a regular practice. Since a lot of people here are probably "heavy" on their application of fertilizer, the need for regular scheduling of vericut is stressed.

Sod farms would prefer to sell their crop before the grass needed verticut, I'm sure. I think the golf course people here verticut at around every three weeks, but that is probably a special case totally irrelevant to home lawns.


----------

